# 2001 altima 2.4L



## ethalen (Jan 28, 2012)

i am trying to replace the intake gasket on my 2.4 altima.i have just started and realize it not a cakewalk. One source says the head will have to be removed to do this. I hope this is not true.Can someone set me straight.:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, it's kind of a pain, but, no, the head does not have to be removed. You also don't have to completely remove the intake manifold from the engine compartment to replace the gasket. I used to remove the oil filter adapter from the block as this will give you a bit more room. I think I used to remove the starter, as well, IIRC. There were two differant gaskets for this engine. The triangular port style was used on the earlier U13 Altimas (93-97). Your's should be the oval port type. You def don't want to put the wrong gasket on!


----------



## ethalen (Jan 28, 2012)

*01 altima*

thanx for the useful info smj. very helpful


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pain in the ass! monkey dexterity, 1/4" drive sockets and extensions will be needed. good luck!


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

when I did mine I replaced the PCV valve , throttle body gasket , some vacuum lines and fuel filter while around there . The PCV replacement is near impossible otherwise . It keeps the distributor from failing due to increased crankcase pressure forcing oil into the electronics of the distributor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the pcv is actually not too hard to do if you remove the power steering pump.


----------

